# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  работа с портами

## egik

Может кто-нибудь из наших авторитетов или других желающих и умеющих рааскажет как работать с портами, ну там открывать их или закрывать на своей машине, а то я что-то туплю, никак не въеду в этот процесс  :&#039;(

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Для начала , хватит и ламерский способ :
стенку - в режим обучения .
когда , что -нибудь или кто-нибудь  ;D 
проситься на волю -  внимательно читаешь , думаешь и   если нужное-> разрешаешь , если нет -> блокируешь .

----------


## egik

;D ламерский способ освоил, что дальше   :Wink:

----------


## agnec

а теперь не дожидаясь сообщения стенки можешь сам задавать, что закрывать, а что нет  ;D

----------


## NewUser

Мой способ-Outpost 2.5 (вроде уже 2.6 есть,не знаю есть ли ключики )) ) и их Англоязычный !!! форум поддержки(на русском -форум откровенно слабый).Ссылки сейчас нет под рукой-но на их сайте она есть... 
Там описано,как закрыть все,что потенциально опасно.Например,оставить выход на порт DNS только на IP DNS-сервера провайдера....
У Outpost есть функция проверки Онлайн,хорошо ли прикрыт комп.С версии 2.5 он видит невидимые процессы,которые пытаются получить сетевой доступ.

----------


## orvman

Эта ветка заставила дивно улыбнуться. О причине написания этого, см. в самом низу.

Во-первых. 
Насчет ОP. 
Ну сколько говорить, ну не закрывает он порты системы. Никак. Это нужно знать. Это образно в народе говорится, что типа "закрыл порт". На самом деле ОР просто тупо отбрасывает взаимодействие пакетов по определенному сетевому интерфейсу на данный конкретно взятый отдельный порт в соответствии с заданными Вами же в фаерволе ОР правилами и настройками. И бывают исключения, из-за которых простые юзеры и терпят потом бедствие, траблы, жалобы и т.д. Например, приведем примеры. 
Пример 1. Юзеру посоветовали закрыть (не забываем, что это просто выражение) порт, ну скажем X. В фаерволе ОР делаем так: http://www.agnitum.com/ru/support/kb...000134&lang=ru . Юзер, довольный от счастья думает, что все - закрыт порт Х. А в это время в приложениях стоит софт (я уже и не говорю про трояны, которые для своей инициализации вносят свой код в настройки винды, минуя сет. экраны, либо напрямую работают с потоками IP и ниже и т.д.- это отдельная тема), которому прописано на разрешение пользования этого порта Х, который может даже на этот момент открыл этот порт и ждет соединения по этому же порту (я уже даже не буду касаться тем если это приложение в ОР стоит как "Доверенное", либо тонкости сетки и т.д.). Что в итоге имеем? Да ничего не имеем, как пакеты по этому порту шли - так и будут идти. Это можно даже посмотреть в журнале и статистике самого ОР, так и в активных сетевых подключениях.
Пример 2. Господа, а кто-нибудь пробовал закрыть себе 137-139 порты (те самые нетбиосы которые) и попробовать у себя в локалке потестить? Кому уж очень интересно, может легко потестировать. Без комментариев.
Примеров может быть очень много и не стоит их приводить, важен сам смысл.
Дело в том, что всегда необходимо ЗНАТЬ как работает сам фаерволл, в данном случае ОР, его ПРИОРИТЕТЫ, то есть я имею ввиду ПОРЯДОК рассмотрения правил при создании и установления канала связи (у каждого фаерволла есть свои отличия) по определенному сетевому интерфейсу. Об этом я неоднократно писал на неоф. русском форуме ОР. Кому интересно - может сходить и посмотреть эти приоритеты.

Во-вторых.
По поводу закрытия портов.
Реального закрытия портов. Порты, как известно открывает сама Винда, ее процессы и службы. А как же программы, которые сами открывают порты, спросите Вы (типа см. выше пример был)? Дело в том, что тут еще нужно знать как работает Винда (это кстати можно почитать в спец.литературе либо тупо через Яндекс, какие процессы она порождает и т.д.) Так вот, на данный момент времени прога во время взаимодействия с системой спрашивает разрешение у самой Винды, общаясь в незаметном для пользователя режиме (это и заложено в самом ядре любой опер.системы). Винда, посовещавшись (это долгий процесс и неясный, т.к. Микрософт еще не выложил исходники своих операционных систем), сообщает проге, "дружище а за соединения у нас отвечает вот такая служба Y" и т.д. и т.п. Так вот, любой софт, который уже прошел всю инициализацию и т.д. все равно БУДЕТ ПОДЧИНЕН определенной службе, потоку, сервису и т.д., то есть самому ядру опер.системы и напрямую ЗАВИСЕТЬ от этого. В этом можно убедиться, например, если, ну скажем, качаете по сетке (NetBios) в Total Commander файлики, а потом тупо взяли, да и вырубили поддержку NetBios через TCP/IP. Что получим, известно заранее.
Так вот, маленько разобрались.
Какие выводы мы сделали.
Полное открытие и закрытие портов зависит от процессов и запущенных служб Винды.
Поэтому, только так можно реально закрывать порты. В этом можно убедиться если полностью прибить (и главное ПРАВИЛЬНО), например тот же нетбиос и глянуть посредством простого "netstat -an" (XP) на порты 137-139. Если сделано все правильно их и не будет видно. Я уже и не говорю о взаимодействии самих служб и т.д. между собой, я это к тому, что иногда юзер прибивает, вернее пытается прибить порт, а в стистике опять пишется, что порт открыт, поэтому все нужно делать правильно.       
Теперь опять вернемся к ОР. Какие порты там открыты? 
Ну, возьмем, например, для теста, порт 123. 
В ОР - видим UDP 123. Теперь заходим и в службах отключаем "Служба времени Windows". Что видим в ОР? А этот порт исчез (если предварительно в ОР поправить файлик ini, чтоб фаер отображал все в реальном режиме времени, на это тоже есть ссылочка по ресурсу см.выше).
Это единственный пример.

Итог.
Чтоб закрыть порты нужно закрывать их сначала в самой системе, а уже потом, прикрывать их, то есть взаимодействие по этим портам уже в фаерволе, т.к. многие открытые порты нельзя и невозможно вот так закрыть и все, они будут необходимы опять же для самой опер. системы, то есть ее службам и сервисам.

Все это написано для того, чтобы многие пользователи более не испытывали иллюзий, домыслов и т.д. как закрывать открытые порты.

А как правильно обеспечить себе правильную конфигурацию ОР, смотреть здесь, там есть ссылка на англоязычный форум
http://forum.five.mhost.ru/showthrea...1636#post10108

Удачи!

----------


## PolAR

WinRoute все кроет напроч. Это факт!!! Работает как драйвер, находясь между сетевым и канальным уровнями стека TCP/IP!
Поетому не все файрволлы такие тупые  :Smiley: 

P.S. Возможно я вас неправильно понял *orvman* и вы не имели ввиду такие проги, а только персональные файрволлы. Но я дома юзаю ВинРоутер и он весит в оперативке ( с отключенным всем кроме файрволла) около 5-ти мегов ( это меньше чем OutPost тот же ( ~ 7 мегов) )

----------


## NewUser

to orvman
1).Согласен в принципе.
2).НО возражаю по частностям,(только основываясь на своем опыте):
Для начинающего работа с фаерволлом дает возможность получить представление-что такое порт и как это работает -хотя бы в общих чертах.Другой путь-обучение в специальных заведениях или чтение объемных и непонятных талмудов.После чего(а точнее в процессе) можно углубиться -какая служба к какому порту привязана...Таким образом я набрел на страничку http://www.hsc.fr/ressources/breves/...es_win.en.html -аналогичной ей в рунете не нашел-Очень познавательная инфа(для меня).Именно на этом пути я узнал о TcpView,fport,netstat,ipconfig и т.п.К сожалению всеобъемлющего "Руководства для чайников на эту тему" нет

----------


## orvman

> Таким образом я набрел на страничку http://www.hsc.fr/ressources/breves/...es_win.en.html -аналогичной ей в рунете не нашел-Очень познавательная инфа


Вот. Правильно. Так порты реально и закрываются системой.

"К сожалению всеобъемлющего "Руководства для чайников на эту тему" нет"
 А жаль. Что сказать - может напишет кто...

P.S. Тупею. Видать правила мне, придурку, читать надо (это всем надо). Вот сейчас, не смог вставить цитату вторую, не знаю как это сделать. Эх, дибил...
Нажимаю.... что сказать...

----------


## SDA

Порты.

Описание основных портов 

21 - ФТП пртокол,может использоваться если открыт анонимный доступ или стоит кривая версия софта(WU 2.6.0(1)War FTPd и тд) 
23 - Телнет протокол.Используеться для входа в систему с удалённого компьютера.Так же может показать версию ОСь. 
25 - Протокол для отправки почты,может использоваться в основном когда стоит кривая версия sendmail(самое распространённое)так же имеют место команды EXPN и VRFY которые могут дать взломщику некторую дополнительную информацию. 
53 - Показывает установлен ли DNS.Может использоваться для так называемого DNS Spoofing.Т.е подменой объекта ДНС. 
79 - Это Finger.При должном везении и ошибках в программном обеспечении можно получить список всех пользователей залогиненых в систему. 
80 - WWW Сервер.показывает присутствует ли ВВВ сервер на машине.Использовать можно для проверки на ЦГИ скрипты,так же показывает версию и название программного обеспечения установленного на машине. 
110 - POP. протокол для просмотра почтовых сообщений.Может использоваться при кривой версии П.О как например всем известный QPOP. 
111 - Sun RPC. Может использоваться при наличии ответа на команду rpcinfo -d |grep bind - ypbind tcp и тд. 
119 - NNTP.Проткол для чтения и отправки новостей в новостные группы,используеться так же при наличии ошибок в П.О 
139 - NETBIOS.Пртокол для работы с локальной сетью.МОжет использовать для сканирования на расшаренные ресурсы и получение информации о сети. 
443 - HTTPS,SSL.Тоже самое что и HTTP но использует безопасный протокол. 
513 - rlogin.Если у хоста есть запись в файле .rlogin то вы коннектитесь на удалённый хост без использования логина и пароля.
Протоколы

О протоколах можно почитать тут:

Протокол UDP - http://book.itep.ru/4/44/udp_442.htm

Протоколы TCP - http://book.itep.ru/4/44/tcp_443.htm

О других протололах и о работе Интернета можно почитать тут: - 

http://book.itep.ru/4/44/inter_44.htm

----------


## orvman

> Порты.


Хорошие ссылочки, Спасибо.
Но не нужно забывать насчет самих принципов работы протоколов, ну типа самих RFC. 
Кстати, на protocols.ru они есть РУСИФИЦИРОВАННЫЕ в pdf, правда мало, но что есть, то есть... (не только про TCP и UDP)
Читать...

----------


## daimer

ohhh my goshhhh! да тут     большинство ламеры! Люди пишите сами проги!!! Это круче!!!!! бегом за книгой по программированию!!! и успех вам обеспечен!

----------


## t1lan

*2daimer*



> да тут большинство ламеры


Давайте проверим кто ламер, а кто нет. Тем боее тут пол темы зас#али гости. если хотите по выё#ываца. создайте на народе сайт megahacker.narod.ru



> Люди пишите сами проги!!!


О да снизойдите до нас и покажите пример, куда мне ламеру до вас... 101 +)



> бегом за книгой по программированию!!!


Ну-ну, а вы начём кодите qbasic, да?
*2Администрация*
Может запертите гостям постить на сайте...

----------


## Geser

> *2daimer*
> 
> *2Администрация*
> Может запертите гостям постить на сайте...


В некоторых разделах запрещено. В остальных пока не очень достают. Иногда даже забавно. Просто не нужно слишком серьёзно воспринимать  :Smiley:

----------


## orvman

> Просто не нужно слишком серьёзно воспринимать


 Вот именно. 


> ohhh my goshhhh! да тут большинство ламеры! Люди пишите сами проги!!! Это круче!!!!! бегом за книгой по программированию!!! и успех вам обеспечен!


 Пишы есчо. Ап стену "усиленными ударами" (с) галавой.

----------


## Dykeh

2 orvman
Цезарь, ты сердишься, значит ты не прав! (с)
Обратите, пожалуйста, внимание на две буквы м в слове "программирование", ну с чего бы это?  А обилие букв h и восклицательных знаков? Да, все дело в "дребезге" контактов клавиатуры. 
Если убрать все повторяющиеся подряд символы, то получается какой-то набор рекламных фраз, не имеющих никакого отношения к вопросу о портах.

Однако если убрать эту рекламную бессмыслицу, имеем: 

ohhh ... shhhh! ...! ...и!!! Э...!!!!! ...ам...!!! и у.......!

А это и есть не что иное как пошаговая, интуитивно понятная процедура закрытия портов,
вполне уместная в контексте обсуждаемого вопроса.

На уме у автора было только это и ничего больше. 


2 daimer
... и тут Вы, на белом коне ...
Для всех нас было очень полезно узнать Ваше мнение

----------


## t1lan

2Dykeh
да я смотрю вы юмарист однако...

----------

